# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  من له تجربة في الأبحاث وترجمتها فليتفضل مشكوووورا

## عقدالماس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرجو ممن له باع في الأبحاث وترجمتها مساعدتي  في ترجمة الآتي 
journal articles, reports- evaluative 
journal articles , reports-research 
reports- evaluative 
journal articles, opinion papers
journal articles,reports- de******ive
information analyses,journal articles,reports- de******ive
في  شي يدل على أبحاث محكمة وهناك أوراق بحثية

----------

